# How many fantasy worlds are there anyways? Post one.



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 10, 2022)

I've heard this since I was a child that there was a saturation of fantasy worlds and it's only gotten greater over time.

So let's find out how many by posting one at a time.

Stipulations

1. must be published.  I'm sure your home brew game is absolutely amazing, but we have to draw the line somewhere.
2. must be defined as fantasy.  For me that means magic emphasis (or Arthur c. Clark high technology disguised as magic).
3. must have a definitive role-playing product.  It can have come from another medium, but it must have an RPG that you could theoretically buy.
4. Lumping product.  If there is a 1st edition, 2nd edition version, it's lumped together as a single listing with the earliest version taking precedence.

Also, a year, when it began, would help give an idea.

I'll start.

*1. Middle Earth* (Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, etc) (1937).  Despite E. Gary Grumblings, this has to be listed first as it defined the genre.






						List of Middle-earth role-playing games - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




 Needless to say, it's been converted a lot. 

************************
list so far (in progress)
1. Middle Earth
2. Aryth
3. Glorantha.
4. Oerth/Greyhawk (E. Gary Gygax)
5. Newhon.
6. Blackmoor
7. Khaas
8. Ravenloft
9. The Known World/Mystara
10. Hârn
11. The Dark Eye
12. Ars Magica
13. Stormbringer
14. _Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay
15. Pendragon
16. Grailquest._
17. Scarred Lands
18. Titan
19. The Diamond Throne.
20. Yrth (1986) - GURPS
21. Talislanta (1987) - Bard Games
22. Palladium World (1983) - Palladium Fantasy Roleplay Game
23. The World of the Black Company (d20 rules, 2004) - Green Ronin Press.
24. The Turakian Age ( ) by Steve Long
25. The Valdorian Age ( year?) by Allen Thomas
26. Magnamund by Joe Dever.
27. Westeros (A Game of Thrones RPG, 2005; A Song of Ice and Fire Roleplaying, 2009).
28. *The Wheel of Time* (2001).
29. *Kingdoms of Kalamar* (1994).
30. *Garweeze Wurld* (2001).
*31 **Hellfrost**. *Triple Ace Games.
*32 Rokugan*. Originally released in 1995
*33 Athas. *The barren world of *Dark Sun, *first published in 1991
*34 Golarion (Pathfinder rpg)
35 Wilderlands of High Fantasy. Judges Guild 1977.
36 Tékumel. TSR 1975.
37 Hyborian Age - 
38 Thieves World. Chaosium 1981. 
39 "This" Continent - The Witcher by Andrzej Sapowski in 1990,
40. Krynn,
41. Faerun/Toril
42 MARS - John Carter of Mars by Edgar Rice Burroughs in 1911.
43. Nentir Vale (2008)
44. Freeport. Green Ronin Publishing (2000) 
45. Ptolus. Malhavoc Press (2002) 
46. Roshar.
47. Kaidan setting of Japanese Horror (PFRPG), Rite Publishing (2010 - 2017).
48. The Dragon Empire, 13th Age.
49. Eberron (2004), 
50. Thra. The world of 1982 film, The Dark Crystal
51. Calidar (2013)
52. Aebrynis/Cerilia - Birthright campaign setting for AD&D 2e (1995).
53. Creation. (Exalted RPG) White Wolf/Onyx Path (2001)
54. Oz - Fantasy World created by L Frank Baum (1900)
55. Dying Earth - Jack Vance (c. 1950)
56. Neverland. Andrews McMeel Publishing, 2020.
57. Witchworld (1989)(Gurps)
58 Aerth. Game Designers Workshop 1992.
59. Wizards -(1992 Rpg, 1977 film). 
60. Symbaroum - Swedish TRGP released in 2014,
61. Nyambe 
62. Trudvang - 
63. Barsaive - (1993)
64. El-Hazard Role-Playing Game (Guardians of Order) (2001)
65 Theáh (AEG) (2000)
66. Amber (1991)
67 Cidri (1980) 
68. Snarfquest RPG (2003)
69 Nia (The Arrowflight world) (Deep7. 2001)
70 The World of Two Moons (1987)
71. Kulthea the Shadow World (1987)-
72 GOR (2017, Postmortem Studios)
73 the world of Talisman aka The Realm(2019, Pegasus Spiele) 
74 Empire of the Shattered Isles, (Blades in the Dark)
75 Oathbound Domains of the Forge 2002
76 Everquest RPG 2002.
77 Warlords of the Accordlands 2005.
78 Wonderland 1865. 
79 Discworld. The Discworld Roleplaying Game (1998)
80. Midgard (2013, but probably sooner)
81. Vast Kaviya (2019)
82. Synnibarr -
83. Fantasy Earth (1984)
84. Mythica (2004)
85. Skyrealms of Jorune (1984)
86. Horseclans (Gurps) (1987)
87. Arcanis 2001.
88 Avadnu 2002.
89. Mouse Guard.
90. Azeroth (Warcraft RPG, 2003; World of Warcraft RPG, 2005).
91. Slayers (Big Eyes Small Mouth version, 1999; d20 version, 2003).
92. The city of Manifest (Ghostwalk, D&D campaign setting, 2003).
93. Primeval Thule* -
*94. Esteren* - Setting for Shadows of Esteren a medieval role-playing game,
*95. Immoren *- Setting for the Iron Kingdoms by Privateer Press in 2004.
*96. The Land of Destera*
_97. Broken Kingdoms_ (2001) (Fantasy HERO)
98. Ambrethel from _The Turakian Age_ (2004) & The Valdorian Age (2005) Fantasy HERO
99.* Scadrial (2008 or 2012)
100. Eternia (1985, FASA) Masters of the Universe RPG
101. Bluffside 2001. 
102. Deadlands 1996.
103. Dread Sea Dominions: setting for the Sword & Sorcery P'nP Beasts & Barbarians (GRAmel, 2011)
104. Konoyo: setting for the historical-fantasy Iron Dynasty P'nP (Reality Blurs LLC, 2010)104 Konoyo: setting for the historical-fantasy Iron Dynasty P'nP (Reality Blurs LLC, 2010)
105. Tamriel: setting for the Elder Scrolls, a RPG videogame series, a TT miniatures game (Call to Arms) and fan-adapted to numerous P'nPs (Bethesda Softworks, 1994)
106. Thedas, the continental setting for the Dragon Age series (Green Ronin Publishing, 2010)
107. The Kingdom of Talingarde (2011)
108. Thennla: setting for the Mythras P'nP (The Design Mechanism, 2014)
109. Cerulean Seas - Undersea Campaign Setting by Alluria Publishing (2010).
110. The Lost Lands Frog God Games and Necromancer Games. Around 2000.
111. The Unnamed Continent. First featured in Bungie's series of Myth fantasy tactics games on the PC and, later, receiving the GURPS treatment by Steve Jackson Games.
112. Lovecraft's Mythos 1916 for his first story, 1981 for the RPG.
113. Highpoint (DragonMech) - Goodman Games, 2004. 
114. Khitus - Dragon Kings RPG, by Timothy Brown, Soldier-Spy, 2014. 
115. The World of Farland - 2000.
116. Fading Suns 1996. 
117. the Sundered Skies. (2008)
118. The Untamed Lands.  (Gun Metal Games, 2011)
119. Forbidden Kingdoms 2005. 
120. The Mad Lands (GURPS)
121. Eternal Rome 2008. 
122. The Dragon Empire (Dragonstar, 2001)
123. Io's Blood Isles (Council of Wyrms, AD&D campaign setting, 1994).
124. The Earth of Urban Arcana (d20 Modern campaign setting, 2003).*
125. Gothic Earth (Masque of the Red Death, AD&D campaign setting, 1995; updated for D&D 3.5 in 2004).
126. A Thousand Thousand Islands - Southeast Asian-inspired fantasy setting
127. Spelljammer (TSR, 1989)
128. Planescape (TSR, 1994)
129. Jakandor (TSR, 1998)
131. (unnamed world) (Rogue Swords of the Empire, Arabian Sea Tales) (1990's, Better Games)
132 The New World of Crimson Cutlass (1990's, Better Games)
133 Thimhallan, the world of Weiss & Hickman's Darksword trilogy (the fourth book, Darksword Legends, included rules for roleplaying in the setting).
134. The Floating Vagabond and its universe, from Tales from the Floating Vagabond by Avalon Hill.
135, Engel - Europe 2654 AD, (2002)
136.  Testament 2003 Green Ronin.
*edit: stopped at page 8*


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Mar 10, 2022)

2. Aryth (FFG/Edge Studio *Midnight* campaign setting for D&D) (2003).


----------



## Arilyn (Mar 10, 2022)

3. Glorantha. Rune Quest rpg, 1978 by The Chaosium based on Steve Perrin's world


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Mar 10, 2022)

4. Oerth/*Greyhawk* (E. Gary Gygax) - D&D campaign setting. Roots date back to 1972, first alluded to in print in Supplement I: Greyhawk (1975); first actual campaign/setting overview published in 1980.


----------



## jdrakeh (Mar 10, 2022)

5. Newhon. Published in various systems, from AD&D (first as an implied setting in Deities & Demigods, via monsters) to Dungeon Crawl Classics (most recently). And at least one system (Mongoose Runequest) in between.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 10, 2022)

*6. Blackmoor* - Argueably the first gamable world, has a smattering of ultratech which is one of the reasons I couldn't just say magic only in my criteria. 1975 (but technically earlier). Dave Arneson - ty kindly.


----------



## Baron Opal II (Mar 10, 2022)

7. Khaas - Home of the city of Arduin (The Arduin Grimoires). 1977. Dave Hargrave


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Mar 11, 2022)

*8. Ravenloft* - A/D&D campaign setting. First scenario published 1983 (Laura and Tracy Hickman). Campaign setting first published in 1990.


----------



## Mezuka (Mar 11, 2022)

*9. The Known World* which became Mystara. Tom Moldvay & Lawrence Schick.

"In early ’74 Tom came back from an SF convention with *Dungeons & Dragons* in its original white box edition. He DMed a session, I DMed a session, and suddenly we knew what we were going to create together: a fantasy world setting for *D&D*."



			The “Known World” D&D Setting: A Secret History – Black Gate


----------



## Mezuka (Mar 11, 2022)

*10. Hârn*, Hârn Master, by Columbia Games. *Hârn* is a campaign setting for fantasy role-playing games, designed by N. Robin Crossby and published by Columbia Games since 1983.


----------



## Mezuka (Mar 11, 2022)

*11. The Dark Eye*, (German: _Das Schwarze Auge_, lit. "The Black Eye") is a German tabletop role-playing game with a high fantasy theme created by Ulrich Kiesow and launched by Schmidt Spiel & Freizeit GmbH and Droemer Knaur Verlag in 1984.


----------



## Mezuka (Mar 11, 2022)

*12. Ars Magica* is a role-playing game set in 'Mythic Europe' - a historically grounded version of Europeand the Levant around AD 1200, with the added conceit that conceptions of the world prevalent in folklore and institutions of the High Middle Ages are factual reality (a situation known informally as the 'medieval paradigm'). The players' involvement revolves around an organization of magi and their allies and foes both mundane[2] and supernatural. The game was originally developed by Jonathan Tweet and Mark Rein-Hagen, with its first edition published in 1987.[3]


----------



## Mezuka (Mar 11, 2022)

*13. Stormbringer* is a fantasy tabletop role-playing game published under license by Chaosium. Based on the Elric of Melniboné books by Michael Moorcock, the game takes its name from Elric's sword, Stormbringer (though one edition was published as _Elric!_). The rules are based on Chaosium's percentile-dice-based _Basic Role-Playing_ system.[1]


----------



## Mezuka (Mar 11, 2022)

*14. *_*Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay*_ or _*Warhammer Fantasy Role-Play*_ (abbreviated to _*WFRP*_ or _*WHFRP*_) is a role-playing game set in the _Warhammer Fantasy_ setting, published by Games Workshop or its licensees.


----------



## Mezuka (Mar 11, 2022)

*15. Pendragon*, or *King Arthur Pendragon*, is a Tabletop role-playing game (RPG) in which players take the role of knights performing chivalric deeds in the tradition of Arthurian legend. It was originally written by Greg Stafford and published by Chaosium


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*16. Grailquest. *  JH Brennan (1984) .  If Pendragon is the serious version, this is the tongue-in-cheek version of Arthurian myth.  Still, it's got some seriously dark locations and pictures through its 8 choose your own adventure gamebooks. 

This is also where I learned how Merlin has a fixation with strange living spaces.


----------



## Hex08 (Mar 11, 2022)

*17. **Scarred Lands* Published by Sword & Sorcery, White Wolf's D20 imprint.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*18. Titan* (1982) - Fighting Fantasy
Started by Steve Jackson (not that one, that one) and (Sir) Ian Livingstone, this is a fantasy world built in choose your own adventures that was eventually created an rpg and even had a few of the books turned into d20 modules.

It's a pretty amazing world considering how much of it was thrown together.









						Titan (world)
					

For other uses of Titan, see Titan (disambiguation) Titan is the name of the Fighting Fantasy world. It is where the majority of Steve Jackson and Ian Livingstone's Fighting Fantasy books are set, as well as providing the setting for the Sorcery! epic, most of the novels, and many of the other...




					fightingfantasy.fandom.com


----------



## Hex08 (Mar 11, 2022)

*19. The Diamond Throne. *Malhavoc Press (2003), Monte Cook's old gaming company. It was the gaming world for his variant player's handbook, Arcana Unearthed (and later Arcana Evolved) for the D&D 3.x system. I really loved this world because it was influenced, in part, by my favorite fantasy novels, The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant. Many of the races and classes were influenced by the inhabitants of The Land (the setting of the novels).


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*20. Yrth (1986)* - GURPS
Done by Steve Jackson (that one, not that one), it's kinda an original fantasy world where a lot of real world religions filtered through as they were catapulted to the world.

GURPS Fantasy - Wikipedia









						GURPS Banestorm
					

This is about GURPS Banestorm, a Fourth Edition GURPS worldbook which covers the Banestorm (Yrth) campaign setting. For the phenomena see Banestorms. Banestorm is the current campaign name for the Yrth setting first presented in Man to Man as the world that Castle Defiant was located on. It was...




					gurps.fandom.com


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Mar 11, 2022)

*21. Talislanta (1987) - Bard Games*

_"No Elves."_


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*22. Palladium World (1983) *- Palladium Fantasy Roleplay Game
I shouldn't have a fondness for this one, but I do.

It's beginning is best described as Call of Cthuhlu meets Lord of the Rings.

It's got a lot of thought built into it and some amazing cultures (such as the Wolfen and the Giant culture being a particular favorite).

Bill Coffin, you made a fanboy out of me. 

Palladium Fantasy Role-Playing Game - Wikipedia


----------



## Cadence (Mar 11, 2022)

23.  The World of the *Black Company *(d20 rules, 2004) - Green Ronin Press.
Based on the novels by Glen Cook (11 of them now, first in 1984).


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 11, 2022)

Shades of Eternity said:


> *20. Yrth (1986)* - GURPS
> Done by Steve Jackson (*that one, not that one*), it's kinda an original fantasy world where a lot of real world religions filtered through as they were catapulted to the world.
> 
> GURPS Fantasy - Wikipedia
> ...




How did I not know there were 2 Steve Jacksons? I am flabbergasted.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 11, 2022)

24. The Turakian Age ( ) by Steve Long
Hero Systems default high fantasy world. It's got some good bits. It's got some very generic bits.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 11, 2022)

25. The Valdorian Age ( year?) by Allen Thomas

Hero System's stab at a Swords and Sorcery setting. Has some interesting ideas for the sorcery bit. And a pretty detailed Big Fantasy City (Elweir.)


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 11, 2022)

We'll never get to the end of this...but I'll join in anyways.

*Magnamund* by Joe Dever.

It's the Lone Wolf series.  There has also been the Lone Wolf RPG...several times over (I think there are  three of them now?).


----------



## JEB (Mar 11, 2022)

27. *Westeros* (A Game of Thrones RPG, 2005; A Song of Ice and Fire Roleplaying, 2009). Based on the novels by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## JEB (Mar 11, 2022)

28. *The Wheel of Time* (2001). Based on the novels by Robert Jordan.


----------



## JEB (Mar 11, 2022)

29. *Kingdoms of Kalamar* (1994). Went from unauthorized AD&D 2E supplements, to a licensed D&D 3E setting, to the world for the current HackMaster RPG. Speaking of...


----------



## JEB (Mar 11, 2022)

30. *Garweeze Wurld* (2001). The setting for the "Fourth Edition" HackMaster RPG.


----------



## Hex08 (Mar 11, 2022)

*31 **Hellfrost**. *Triple Ace Games. A fantasy setting for Savage Worlds that takes place on the continent of Rassilon.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 11, 2022)

*32 Rokugan*. Originally released in 1995 by Alderac Entertainment Group as the background setting for the collectible card game Legend of the Five Rings inspired by feudal Japan, and later published as a RPG. Chosen by WotC as the default setting for 3e Oriental Adventures, with many books published by Alderac for D&D 3e.


----------



## TheHand (Mar 11, 2022)

*33 Athas. *The barren world of *Dark Sun, *first published in 1991 for AD&D 2nd edition.


----------



## TheHand (Mar 11, 2022)

*34  Golarion. *The primary world of the *Pathfinder *rpg*.  *


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 11, 2022)

*35 Wilderlands of High Fantasy*. Judges Guild 1977. Home of the City State of Invincible Overlord and arguably the first published RPG setting.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 11, 2022)

*36* *Tékumel. *TSR 1975. The setting for Empire of the Petal Throne. Also arguably the first published RPG setting.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 11, 2022)

*37 Hyborian Age* - Period of earth in which Conan takes place as created by Robert E Howard in 1930


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 11, 2022)

*38 Thieves World. *Chaosium 1981. Multi-RPG supporting adventure set in Sanctuary, the pulpi fantasy multi-author sharedworld setting.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 11, 2022)

*39 "This" Continent* - The Witcher by Andrzej Sapowski in 1990, CD Red Project and R. Talsorian Games.  The continent is never named and is made up of several kingdoms easily based on a medieval setting, that has gone through a conjunction of worlds.


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 11, 2022)

40. Krynn, of the Dragonlance games and novels


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 11, 2022)

41. Faerun, the world of the Forgotten Realms


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 11, 2022)

*42 MARS* - John Carter of Mars by Edgar Rice Burroughs in 1911.  Role-playing Game produced by Modiphius.  Has a mix of tech thrown in but possible the hero that started the superheroes and fantasy genre as we know it today.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*43. Nentir Vale (2008)*









						Nentir Vale
					

The Nentir Vale is a northern borderland region of the continent of Nerath. The vale is now mostly empty, with a handful of living villages and towns scattered over this wide area. Abandoned farmsteads, ruined manors, and broken keeps litter the countryside. Bandits, wild animals, and monsters...




					tahlequahpointsoflight.fandom.com
				




For all the complaints about 4e, I really liked their sandbox for the default settings.  You can see its inspirations from both previous editions and the scarred lands.   Plus the use of the "points of light" as a basis really hit home on what a good adventuring world should be.


----------



## Hex08 (Mar 11, 2022)

*44. **Freeport**.* Green Ronin Publishing (2000) I own this one for Pathfinder but never got around to reading or using it. Someday though....


----------



## Hex08 (Mar 11, 2022)

*45. **Ptolus**. *Malhavoc Press (2002) This was the setting for Monte Cook's home campaign and published for D&D 3.x. It has been redone for D&D 5E and the Cyher System. I was given the original for 3E as a gift and have only ever read parts of it, it is a HUGE book. It was cool and I mined it for ideas.


----------



## Lidgar (Mar 11, 2022)

*46. Roshar. *From Brandon Sanderson's Stormlight Archive.


----------



## gamerprinter (Mar 11, 2022)

*47. Kaidan setting of Japanese Horror (PFRPG)*, Rite Publishing (2010 - 2017). This is my homebrew creation and development, published as an imprint under Rite Publishing. It included a Gamemasters Guide, Players Guide, 3 full intro modules: The Curse of the Golden Spear: The Gift, Dim Spirit and Dark Path, 3 race guides, 2 class/faction guides, a haunts guide, and 4 one-shot modules. Feudal Japanese horror is it's genre.


----------



## Lord Shark (Mar 11, 2022)

48. The world of the Dragon Empire, the default setting for _13th Age._


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*49.  Eberron (2004),* or pulpy good fun in dungeons and dragons.

This is the world I really wish my gaming group at the time didn't immediately eschew, because I would have played this world hard as it hits a lot of my own personal themes. 

question, does order of the stick count as one (don't know if it was ever published)?






						Eberron - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## J.Quondam (Mar 11, 2022)

*50. Thra.* The world of 1982 film, _The Dark Crystal_  (_The Dark Crystal Adventure Game_, River Horse, 2021)


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*51. Calidar (2013)*

Bruce Heard, who wrote a sizable chunk of becmi/Mystara did his own world.









						What is Calidar?
					

Nominated for the  2014 RPG Geek Awards'  Best RPG Supplement,   and rated among the top titles on EnWorld     The World of Calidar  is ...




					bruce-heard.blogspot.com
				









						DriveThruRPG.com - Calidar Publishing - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




On the off chance you're reading this, stand up and take a bow for well...everything. 

(This is one of the reasons I did this thread so people can do elevator speeches on overlooked worlds.)


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Mar 11, 2022)

*52. Aebrynis/Cerilia - Birthright campaign setting for AD&D 2e (1995).*


----------



## Jer (Mar 11, 2022)

*53. Creation. (Exalted RPG) White Wolf/Onyx Path (2001)*

High fantasy world of demigods for the Exalted RPG.


----------



## Jer (Mar 11, 2022)

*54. Oz - Fantasy World created by L Frank Baum (1900)*

Many different adaptations to RPGs though apparently not enough to get its own Wikipedia link like Middle Earth.  Here's a Fudge version and here's a 5e version and a standalone system version.


----------



## Jer (Mar 11, 2022)

*55. Dying Earth - Jack Vance (c. 1950)*

There's magic, even though it's supposed to be Earth in the far future, so I think it should count.  Pelgrane Press has an RPG.


----------



## J.Quondam (Mar 11, 2022)

*56. Neverland.* based on Never Never Land, the island of Peter Pan, from the 1904 play.
(There may be others, but the RPG version I know is the 5e-ish: _Neverland_, Andrews McMeel Publishing, 2020)


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 11, 2022)

*57. Witchworld (1989)(Gurps)*









						GURPS Witch World - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I really liked this world and it was one of my first gurps purchases.  It then introduced me to the books which I enjoyed.

I liked the short ranged magic energy weapons.

It did suffer from "most species are essentially painted humans", but paradoxically, it did a descent job of doing color based magic.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 11, 2022)

*58 Aerth*. Game Designers Workshop 1992. The world of Mythus, the world of Dangerous Journeys, Gygax’s advanced AD&D followup.


----------



## Baron Opal II (Mar 11, 2022)

59. *Wizards* - RPG based off of the movie Wizards by Ralph Bakshi (1992 Rpg, 1977 film). A post-apocalyptic Earth where you defend Montagar from the mutants of Scorch.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 11, 2022)

*60. Symbaroum* - Swedish TRGP released in 2014, along the lines of WFRP, dark and gritty.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 11, 2022)

*61.  Nyambe* - d20 African setting published by Atlas Games


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 11, 2022)

*62. Trudvang* - Another import of a grim fairy tales meets Norse and Celtic cultures.  Published by Roitminds.


----------



## Mage of Spellford (Mar 11, 2022)

Hand of Evil said:


> *60. Synbaroum* - Swedish TRGP released in 2014, along the lines of WFRP, dark and gritty.



Symbaroum


----------



## Mage of Spellford (Mar 11, 2022)

Hand of Evil said:


> *62. Turdvang* - Another import of a grim fairy tales meets Norse and Celtic cultures.  Published by Roitminds.



Trudvang


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 12, 2022)

Well, guess this shows I can't cast magic, I mean spell.  _S_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 12, 2022)

*63. Barsaive* - Setting for Earthdawn published by FASA in 1993


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 12, 2022)

*64. El-Hazard Role-Playing Game* (Guardians of Order) (2001)
Another Arthur C clark tech world.  I loved the original oav, and the fact it is gamable is amazing.

It did suffer from "not allowed to extrapolate" but where else can you have talking cats as armor (no cats were harmed in doing this, they literally meld)?









						El-Hazard Role Playing Game
					

This game was one of the Big Eyes, Small Mouth follow ups that would give you more rules for a specific Anime Series, as well as discuss the series like a fan guide book.  From the Back Cover  Like a sweet memory that lingers from your distant past, the magnificent fantasy world of El-Hazard is...




					rpggeek.com


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*65 Theáh *(AEG) (2000) 7th Sea 1E, Swashbuckling Adventures, 7th Sea 2E

A swashbuckling alternate earth with slightly different geography, and a timeline divergence originally set at the absence of St. Paul, and the triumph of Gnosticism over Orthodoxy at Nicea. Set in the swashbuckling era (16th or 17th C.) Has some magic.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 12, 2022)

*66. Amber* - Dice-less Roleplaying in Zelazny's multiverse create by Erick Wujcik by Phage Press / Guardians of Order in 1991.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*67 Cidri* (1980) The Fantasy Trip (Melee, Wizard, In the Labyrinth). Written by the same Steve Jackson as GURPS, back when he was working for Metagaming. Recent 2E of TFT from SJG.
It's unclear if Cidri is one or multiple worlds, intentionally so.
Notable for mention of gates and interdimensional walkers, the Mnoren... and no rules for the Mnoren.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 12, 2022)

*68. Snarfquest RPG (2003)*









			Review of SnarfQuest RPG Worldbook - RPGnet  RPG Game Index
		


There was this comic back in dragon magazine

It had its own rules, systems and was slightly sexist, but dag nab it, it could be very funny.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*69 Nia* (The Arrowflight world) (Deep7. 2001)
Arrowflight RPG. (2 editions)

This is a relatively high magic swashbuckling/Musketeer setting. Playable races include diminutive faeries, 3 flavors of Earthfolk (2 more are "outsider races"), Elves, Dwarves, Humans, Orcs. Lots of open sea in the south.

Note that some players refer to it by the name of the primary empire: Corvel.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*70 The World of Two Moons* (1987, Chaosium under license from WARP Graphics) ElfQuest RPG, 2 editions.

This one is a slight simplification of BRP rules, and was written before the 20 issue initial run completed; issues 19 and 20 had their material added in the ElfQuest Companion.

None of the post-issue-20 material is included. Its introductions (plainsrunners, sea elves) were since canonized...


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 12, 2022)

d'oh ninjaed on elfquest. 

*71. Kulthea the Shadow World (1987)*- the world created by ICE when they lost the middle earth licence









						Shadow World (role-playing game) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*72 GOR* (2017, Postmortem Studios) Tales of Gor

It claims to be a modified d6 engine. Due to the Ick factor of Gor as a setting, I won't verify anything else about it.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*73* the world of *Talisman *aka *The Realm*(2019, Pegasus Spiele) Talisman Adventures

This is a custom system using d6's. All rolls player facing.
The setting originates in the board game; the RPG turns the boardgame into a really nifty map... and fleshes the setting out a bit.
THey haven't included anthing from timescape, as far as I can tell. Solid system, have run it.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Mar 12, 2022)

*74* The bleak, ghost-infested, nearly sunless world of the *Empire of the Shattered Isles*, the setting of *Ghost Lines* (2013, One Seven Design) and *Blades in the Dark* (2017, Evil Hat Productions). It supposedly evolved from the consequences of a previous campaign world blowing up in John Harper's World of Dungeons home game. 

Several Easter eggs in John Harper's Wild Blue Yonder trilogy of games (Lady Blackbird, Magister Lor and Lord Scurlock) would imply that they also exist in the same world as the Shattered Isles, but at a different point in its timeline...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 12, 2022)

*75 **Oathbound Domains of the Forge **2002. *Started off as an OGL setting in 3.0, then 3.5, and Pathfinder 1e. Also has a novel. 

A very high magic gonzo fantasy prison world where seven differently themed divine jailers pull in individuals, monsters, cities and sometimes civilizations from across the multiverse for their own purposes.

Provides a great background for D&D's ton of cantina races and powerful monsters and mix and match cultures for a bunch of different themed environments (Jungle/Forest Wilderness, desert warlord land, super accumulative mega city, etc.)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 12, 2022)

*76 Everquest RPG 2002.* A d20 adaptation of the online game.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 12, 2022)

*77 Warlords of the Accordlands 2005*. A 3.5 adaptation of the AEG cardgame based off of a former D&D campaign where high level evil PCs conquered the world.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 12, 2022)

*78 Wonderland 1865*. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland has inspired various RPGs including things like Adventures in Wonderland.


----------



## Crusadius (Mar 12, 2022)

*79 Discworld*. _The Discworld Roleplaying Game_ is powered by GURPS, 1st released in 1998 using the GURPS Lite rules and callled _GURPS Discworld_, and then (re-)released as _The Discworld Roleplaying Game_ in 2001, and in 2016 a 2nd Edition released using GURPS 4E. Based of course on the world of Terry Pratchett’s Discworld novels.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 12, 2022)

*80. Midgard (2013, but probably sooner)*









						Midgard - Kobold Press
					

A dark fantasy roleplaying world of deep magic, inspired by the myths and folklore of Eastern and Central Europe. Visit today and learn more!




					koboldpress.com
				




Arguably the most successful 3rd party 5e setting and run by the legendary Wolfgang Bauer, former chief editor of dragon magazine, it's a dark fantasy world with a few unique twists. It also includes the southlands which is a strange africa/arabia mix.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 12, 2022)

*81. Vast Kaviya (2019)*









						Vast Kaviya - Legendary Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Vast Kaviya - Blood, grit, and survival are at the fore in these primordial lands.   If you like Conan the Barbarian, Xena the Warri




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Legendary Game's own twist on the Sword and Sorcery genre.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 12, 2022)

81.  _Synnibarr - A game that combined a lot of genres into a universal system, published by WonderWorld press in 1991_


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*82 Fantasy Earth* (1984, Chaosium & Avalon Hill) from *RuneQuest 3rd edition*.

the game included support for both bronze age earth and one of the ages of Glorantha; most of the later support was for Glorantha, but not all.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 12, 2022)

*83 Mythica* (2004, Olliver LeGrande as Legendary Game Studios) Mazes & Minotaurs and Revised Mazes and Minotaurs.

This is basically a fantasy version of the late bronze age eastern Mediterranean. M&M is a pseudoclone of D&D OE. it is somewhat mechanically different. It plays quite well, it's different enough to NOT feel like D&D.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Mar 12, 2022)

*85. Skyrealms of Jorune (1984) - SkyRealms Publishing*

Fantasy world with a sci-fi prehistory.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 12, 2022)

Should the numbers be one higher?  (There were two #81).


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Mar 12, 2022)

Cadence said:


> Should the numbers be one higher?  (There were two #81).




Edited my last post to 85.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 12, 2022)

Cadence said:


> Should the numbers be one higher?  (There were two #81).



Maybe, maybe not.  _Synnibarr has a rep and may cause eye twitching_


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 12, 2022)

* 86.Horseclans  (Gurps) (1987)*
Immortal horseman fighting boogieman from the past.  It works.

Plus always pro cat. 
Note: done in 2nd edition.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 12, 2022)

*87 Arcanis 2001*. Started out a 3.0 OGL setting, moved on to 3.5, then its own system, then 5e.

Featured a magical Rome like empire, neat dwarf giant history, serpent people, fiend touched area, and a powerful sorcerer ruled land. Lots of development of god specific classes and psionics.

Shades, I would suggest compiling a list of these in the bottom of the first post and updating semi-regularly so people can know if the world they are thinking of has been referenced without going through each page of the thread.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 12, 2022)

*88 Avadnu 2002.* The setting behind the products from Inner Circle Games, now Waywalker Studios. They have a really good evocatively fleshed out 3.5 bestiary with fantastic art.


----------



## J.Quondam (Mar 12, 2022)

*89. Mouse Guard.* Based on the comic (2006 - ). (_Mouse Guard Role Playing Game; _1ed. 2009?; 2ed. 2015?)


----------



## JEB (Mar 12, 2022)

90. *Azeroth* (Warcraft RPG, 2003; World of Warcraft RPG, 2005). Based on the Blizzard video game series.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Mar 12, 2022)

Shades of Eternity said:


> *80. Midgard (2013, but probably sooner)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I first heard of Midgard as a PF setting, but it's had a 13th Age bestiary too. Definitely worth exploring in any of those systems.


----------



## JEB (Mar 12, 2022)

91. *Slayers* (Big Eyes Small Mouth version, 1999; d20 version, 2003). Based on the anime series.


----------



## JEB (Mar 12, 2022)

92. The city of *Manifest* (Ghostwalk, D&D campaign setting, 2003).


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 12, 2022)

Voadam said:


> Shades, I would suggest compiling a list of these in the bottom of the first post and updating semi-regularly so people can know if the world they are thinking of has been referenced without going through each page of the thread.



Alrighty, done page 1 and will keep plugging away as time permits.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 13, 2022)

*93.  Primeval Thule* - campaign setting compatible with the Pathfinder RPG, 13th Age, and 4th Edition D&D. Created by. Sasquatch Game Studio.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 13, 2022)

*94. Esteren* - Setting for Shadows of Esteren a medieval role-playing game, with a horrific and gothic influence. Drawing inspiration from Celtic myths, this universe has a discreetly fantastic side hidden under a bleak, realistic surface.   By Nelyhann in 2012


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 13, 2022)

*95. Immoren *- Setting for the Iron Kingdoms by Privateer Press in 2004.  Fantasy Steampunk along the lines of Warhammer but did have a d20 conversion.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 13, 2022)

Cadence said:


> Should the numbers be one higher?  (There were two #81).



There were, for about 5 minutes. THen, seing as I was second, edited mine to 82.


----------



## Crusadius (Mar 13, 2022)

*96 The Land of Destera* - the setting for the game _Spire: The City Must Fall_ and its companion game _Heart The City Beneath_. Both games are set within or under the city called Spire so most setting information describes these two places, but there are a few details about the surrounding lands.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 13, 2022)

_Broken Kingdoms_ (2001) (Fantasy HERO)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 13, 2022)

Ambrethel from _The Turakian Age_ (2004) & The Valdorian Age (2005) Fantasy HERO


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Mar 13, 2022)

*99 Scadrial *from Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson (and its TTRPG). The first book in the series was released in 2006, and the TTRPG was released in 2012.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 13, 2022)

*100 Eternia* (1985, FASA) Masters of the Universe RPG








						The Masters of the Universe Role Playing Game
					

From the introduction:  The very stench of treachery hangs over the horrid halls of Snake Mountain, stronghold of the evil Skeletor and his minions... all pieces are assembled in this deadly game... the all-seeing eyes above the planet Eternia see that Evil-lyn holds the blast jewel...




					rpggeek.com
				




The game above sucks. It barely qualifies as an RPG. But... it's said there was a part two which was to make it more properly an RPG.

THere is also an announced Cortex Prime MOTU RPG supposedly in the works. (I trust Cam that it's in the works... but not that Netflix will approve it.)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2022)

*101 Bluffside 2001.* A city setting similar to Freeport designed to be inserted into other settings but has its own gods and such. Originally 3.0 OGL but also has a Castles and Crusades version. The city is based on an adamantium mine from an old asteroid strike.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2022)

*102 Deadlands 1996.* A weird west setting with hex throwing poker players, undead gunslingers, blessed brimstone preachers, ghost rock powered mad scientists, mystical Indian shamen, monsters, and such. Savage Worlds multiple editions but also d20 and GURPS RPG versions.


----------



## kronovan (Mar 13, 2022)

*103 Dread Sea Dominions:* setting for the Sword & Sorcery P'nP Beasts & Barbarians (GRAmel,  2011)

*104 Konoyo*: setting for the historical-fantasy Iron Dynasty P'nP (Reality Blurs LLC, 2010)

*105 Tamriel*: setting for the Elder Scrolls, a RPG videogame series, a TT miniatures game (Call to Arms) and fan-adapted to numerous P'nPs (Bethesda Softworks, 1994)

*106 Thennla*: setting for the Mythras P'nP (The Design Mechanism, 2014)


----------



## JEB (Mar 14, 2022)

kronovan said:


> *105 Tamriel*: setting for the Elder Scrolls, a RPG videogame series, a TT miniatures game (Call to Arms) and fan-adapted to numerous P'nPs (Bethesda Softworks, 1994)



Point of order: does Tamriel appear in any official tabletop RPG products, or just a miniatures game and fan works?


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Mar 14, 2022)

JEB said:


> Point of order: does Tamriel appear in any official tabletop RPG products, or just a miniatures game and fan works?



I guess this would technically count...









						Bethesda Pulls Promotional Elder Scrolls D&D Module Following Plagiarism Accusations
					

Bethesda released a free D&D adventure set in Tamriel in order to promote the new expansion to their Elder Scrolls Online MMO. Shortly after posting, multiple similarities were discovered between the "Elsweyr Tabletop Scenario" and DDAL05-02 “The Black Road”, a D&D Adventure League adventure...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## kronovan (Mar 14, 2022)

JEB said:


> Point of order: does Tamriel appear in any official tabletop RPG products, or just a miniatures game and fan works?



I just through it out there because many GMs have adapted it to tabletop for their favorite P'nP and many players have enjoyed playing in those. As Tiwggly mentioned, an adventure was developed by Bethesda for D&D 5e, but it got pulled. I helped my son run a campaign with Will Herrmann's terrific adaptation of the setting for Savage Worlds, and it's one of the best fan-made adaptations I've ever read. In terms of a world to adventure in on the tabletop, Tamriel has IMO the best canon of lore for any world-setting that originated as a videogame and is very suitable for long-term tabletop campaigning. I say that despite being a big fan of Dragon Age and having GM'd 2 campaigns with the official DA P'nP.

If the OP doesn't wan't to include Tamriel in the list, that's cool.

 And while I'm mentioning Dragon Age, there's are number 106.  

*106 Thedas*, the continental setting for the Dragon Age series (Green Ronin Publishing, 2010)


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

*107 The Kingdom of Talingarde *from The Way of the Wicked evil campaign by Gary McBride, Fire Mountain Games (2011). It is the noblest, most virtuous, and peaceful kingdom in history. The PCs will attempt to take it apart piece by piece and destroy it, in the name of Asmodeus.
*Throne of Night, *an unfinished adventure path (2013), by the same author, seems to take place in the same setting - although as it takes place almost entirely underground (in the Azathyr), it's difficult to be sure. The PCs are either Dwarves trying to find and restore their fallen kingdom, or Drow in another evil campaign, but this time in the underdark. In either case, allies must be found (or the weak conquered, depending on your party), and your fledgling kingdom expanded and defended as you explore and meet new underdark peoples. Both a normal campaign style and an evil campaign are supported.

Note: the author stopped communicating with his backers years ago, and seemed to drop off the face of the earth, never finishing the Throne of Night adventure path and never fulfilling his kickstarter obligations. Too bad, really - I was ready to purchase anything he put out for his underground Dwarf (or Drow) kingdom.


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

*108 Cerulean Seas* - Undersea Campaign Setting by Alluria Publishing (2010). 
The world was flooded, the once-common fantasy races are no more, and you play as merfolk, or other underwater races. Several supplements and a bestiary have been released.

Hopefully they'll do a world map and an adventure path next.


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

*109 The Lost Lands *Frog God Games and Necromancer Games. Around 2000.

They took their huge back catalogue of site-based and region-based adventures, everything they had the rights to (with a few exceptions), and assembled and connected it all together into a world.


----------



## jdrakeh (Mar 14, 2022)

The Unnamed Continent. First featured in Bungie's series of Myth fantasy tactics games on the PC and, later, receiving the GURPS treatment by Steve Jackson Games.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 14, 2022)

Duplicate - removed


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Mar 14, 2022)

Hand of Evil said:


> 111. *Thedas -* Dragon Age world, started as a computer game but picked up by Geen Ronin Publishing for the tabletop



Duplicate of 106.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2022)

*111 Lovecraft's Mythos 1916* for his first story, 1981 for the RPG.

Cosmic Horror with uncaring gods, alien beings, dreamlands, magical cultists, and lots of things that can drive one insane. The main RPG is the BRP one but elements have been in D&D since the beginning and there are tons of different RPGs, including d20, Savage Worlds, Fate, Black Hack, etc.


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

duplicate - deleted


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

*112 Highpoint (DragonMech) *- Goodman Games, 2004. The moon broke apart and in raining down on the land. Too dangerous to remain above ground, so everyone crowds into the underdark. Except the ones that build giant steampunk mechs to live in, so large that entire towns live in them. As well as halfing "cogling" villages in the inner workings of the machines.


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

*113 Khitus* - Dragon Kings RPG, by Timothy Brown, Soldier-Spy, 2014. Touted as the spiritual successor of Dark Sun/Athas, and I believe written by its original creator.


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

*114 The World of Farland* - 2000. Mainly available online. A land conquered by evil.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2022)

TwiceBorn2 said:


> 2. Aryth (FFG/Edge Studio *Midnight* campaign setting for D&D) (2003).






Guang said:


> *112 Eredane *- Midnight RPG , Fantasy Flight Games, 2003. What if the Dark Lord had won?



Same one.


----------



## Guang (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks. Fixed.
This thread is amazing. Looking forward to researching all the ones I hadn't heard about.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2022)

*115 Fading Suns 1996. *Feudal/Renaissance Space Fantasy with aliens, psychic powers, and theurgic rites. Ascending human empire after fallen previous ones with strong nobility and church aspects and some anti-technology ones.


----------



## kronovan (Mar 14, 2022)

*116.* the *Sundered Skies*. A fathomless void bathed in the constant glow of orange light, which separates floating islands - the surviving remnants of a world long ago shattered in a cataclysmic event.The location for the Sundered Skies fantasy setting for the Savage Worlds TTTRPG (Tripe Ace Games, 2008)


----------



## J.Quondam (Mar 14, 2022)

*117. Brancalonia.* Italian tradition-inspired "spaghetti fantasy" setting of rogues & scoundrels. (Ares Games, 2021)


----------



## kronovan (Mar 14, 2022)

*118. The Untamed Lands*. A "beautiful, yet dangerous, new world", its the continental location for the Totems of the Dead setting for the Savage Worlds TTRPG (Gun Metal Games, 2011)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2022)

*119 Forbidden Kingdoms 2005.* A pulp setting with OGL variant psionics.


----------



## John Dallman (Mar 14, 2022)

*120. The Mad Lands*, published as Fantasy II for GURPS 3e. Mainly notable for being Robin D. Laws' first book.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2022)

John Dallman said:


> *120. The Mad Lands*, published as Fantasy II for GURPS 3e. Mainly notable for being Robin D. Laws' first book.



And for having a mythos horrors type pantheon based on Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2022)

*121 Eternal Rome 2008.* Ancient Roman empire setting with options for full OGL 3.5 classes and magic, adding in mechanics for Roman Gladiators, politics, religion and gods, fame, etc.


----------



## JEB (Mar 15, 2022)

122. The *Dragon Empire* (Dragonstar, 2001), a galactic empire run by dragons. (DragonMech reminded me...)


----------



## JEB (Mar 15, 2022)

123. *Io's Blood Isles* (Council of Wyrms, AD&D campaign setting, 1994).


----------



## JEB (Mar 15, 2022)

124. The Earth of *Urban Arcana* (d20 Modern campaign setting, 2003).


----------



## JEB (Mar 15, 2022)

125. *Gothic Earth* (Masque of the Red Death, AD&D campaign setting, 1995; updated for D&D 3.5 in 2004).


----------



## Malmuria (Mar 15, 2022)

A Thousand Thousand Islands - Southeast Asian-inspired fantasy setting


----------



## jeffh (Mar 15, 2022)

Andre Norton's Witch World got a GURPS book so it just qualifies. While some aspects of it haven't aged well, it's a pretty well-detailed fantasy (with some sci-fi trappings) setting with a particularly well worked-out magic system and there's quite a body of work set there. Norton eventually opened it up to other authors, though uptake was limited.


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Presuming the previous two posts are #126 and 127.

*128. Spelljammer (TSR, 1989)

129. Planescape (TSR, 1994)

130. Jakandor (TSR, 1998)*


----------



## JEB (Mar 15, 2022)

TwiceBorn2 said:


> 129. Council of Wyrms (TSR, 1994)



Already covered that one! (See 123.)


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Mar 15, 2022)

JEB said:


> Already covered that one! (See 123.)



D'oh, how did I miss that? But corrected... thanks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 15, 2022)

What about the alternative earths found in various settings?

Northern Crown has technically been mentioned via Nyambe, which shares continuity with it.  But what about the Earth of World of Darkness?  Or the one that we see in Dresden Files?  Shadowrun?


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 15, 2022)

JEB said:


> 123. *Io's Blood Isles* (Council of Wyrms, AD&D campaign setting, 1994).



Supposedly part of the Forgotten Realms. But, overall, so different that it's better thought of as separate.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 15, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What about the alternative earths found in various settings?
> 
> Northern Crown has technically been mentioned via Nyambe, which shares continuity with it.  But what about the Earth of World of Darkness?  Or the one that we see in Dresden Files?  Shadowrun?



I'm not the OP, but some don't qualify as Fantasy (such as CORPS, from BTRC) except in the most broad literary sense. Others, (DF, World of Darkness) probably should. 
A number of low-fantasy games don't actually have names of their own...

*131 (unnamed world) (Rogue Swords of the Empire, Arabian Sea Tales) *(1990's, Better Games)

The world isn't named, but there is the Empire... this is pretty variable in tone, by GM, and the world is defined by setting tropes, no maps, etc. 
There is magic, so it's not OUR earth.

*132  The New World of Crimson Cutlass* (1990's, Better Games)
As in, South America, conquistadores 
There are references to Europe, but it's intended to play mostly in South America and the Caribbean.
And all before Disney upscaled Pirates of the Caribbean...


----------



## JEB (Mar 15, 2022)

aramis erak said:


> Supposedly part of the Forgotten Realms. But, overall, so different that it's better thought of as separate.



Is it? Where was that established? I always thought it was separate, at most a possible plug-in to another setting.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 15, 2022)

JEB said:


> Is it? Where was that established? I always thought it was separate, at most a possible plug-in to another setting.



Just checked, and 1E is clear it's not... but directly compares it to both Toril and Oerth in the intro. (found it online at archive.org...) 
So, I stand corrected.  I can't get to my 2E of it. (the single volume hardcover.)


----------



## Guang (Mar 15, 2022)

Would MTGs plane intros for D&D count as one or seven?


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 15, 2022)

*133 Thimhallan*, the world of Weiss & Hickman's _Darksword_ trilogy (the fourth book, _Darksword Legends_, included rules for roleplaying in the setting).


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 15, 2022)

134. *The Floating Vagabond* and its universe, from Tales from the Floating Vagabond by Avalon Hill.


----------



## Baron Opal II (Mar 15, 2022)

*Engel* - Europe 2654 AD, a continual rain covers nearly the whole of the land and the seas have risen. Massive firespouts cross the land and from them come insectoid demonseed that consume and destroy. Players run Engel - Angels of Heaven, dedicated to one of five orders.

This is marginal, as it is presented as "fantasy" to begin with, but it is actually nano-tech, but deeper in it is truly supernatural. Layers, or bait-and-switch times two or three. You decide. We had fun with it. Originally a German game, it notably used a tarot deck for task resolution but the 2002 edition published in the US was a d20 game.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

*135 Testament 2003 Green Ronin*. d20 Roleplaying in Biblical Era so supernatural Judean Judges, Levite Priests, Egyptian Khery-Heb wizards, etc.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What about the alternative earths found in various settings?
> 
> Northern Crown has technically been mentioned via Nyambe, which shares continuity with it.  But what about the Earth of World of Darkness?  Or the one that we see in Dresden Files?  Shadowrun?



I fully consider Dresden Files a different supernatural setting than the Worlds of Darkness, even though they are both earth.

One view of Greyhawk's Oerth is that it is a multiversal reflection/alternate version of Earth.


----------



## JEB (Mar 16, 2022)

Voadam said:


> One view of Greyhawk's Oerth is that it is a multiversal reflection/alternate version of Earth.



Indeed, along with Aerth, Uerth, and Yarth.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 16, 2022)

Voadam said:


> I fully consider Dresden Files a different supernatural setting than the Worlds of Darkness, even though they are both earth.
> 
> One view of Greyhawk's Oerth is that it is a multiversal reflection/alternate version of Earth.



That was kind of my point- there’s a lot of recent past/modern/near future/post apocalyptic fantasy that takes place on versions of earth, but not the same as each other.  I don’t know how many have been made into TTRPGs, but at the least, there’s those, Shadowrun, Urban Arcana, Etherscope, and RIFTS.  The list gets longer if we include CRPGs.

Hell…arguably, the various WoD games don’t even seem to share the same reality.  (At least, not in the early editions.)


----------



## JEB (Mar 16, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That was kind of my point- there’s a lot of recent past/modern/near future/post apocalyptic fantasy that takes place on versions of earth, but not the same as each other.  I don’t know how many have been made into TTRPGs, but at the least, there’s those, Shadowrun, Urban Arcana, Etherscope, and RIFTS.  The list gets longer if we include CRPGs.
> 
> Hell…arguably, the various WoD games don’t even seem to share the same reality.  (At least, not in the early editions.)



Speaking personally, I'd limit this list to just non-Earth fantasy worlds, as I think that's more interesting than gradually turning this into a list of mostly fictional Earths with fantasy elements. (And I say that as someone who threw a few of those into the list.) But it's not my list!


----------



## BRayne (Mar 16, 2022)

*136 Exandria *(2017 Green Ronin, 2020 Wizards of the Coast, 2022 Darrington Press): World of Critical Role


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

*136 Trojan War 2005 Green Ronin.* Ancient Greek Trojan War as a setting with magic and Gods.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

*137 SpirosBlaak 2005 Green Ronin/Misfit Studios*. An OGL fantasy world setting with a focus on lycanthropes, god-blooded, and early fantasy firearms development. Some later Savage Worlds development I believe.


----------



## Guang (Mar 16, 2022)

*138 Magic the Gathering plane shift settings:*
Amonkhet - Ancient Egyptian fantasy
Dominaria -
Innistrad - Dark Gothic fantasy
Ixalan - Merfolk vs. colonists
Kaladesh - Bright land of invention
Ravnica - City of guilds
Theros - Ancient Grecian fantasy
Zendikar -


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

*139 Bloodwood 2008* Fiery Dragon. A setting for Iron Heroes.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

*140 Judge Dredd 1977* 2000 AD comics 1985 for first RPG. Dystopian facist future overpopulated partly post-apocalyptic earth with psychics, mutants, and zombies. RPGs have used a house system, a d20 version, Traveller vesion, and a WOIN version.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

*141 Auranis 2008 RPG Objects.* A Science Fiction Fantasy world setting for Modern20.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 16, 2022)

Voadam said:


> *140 Judge Dredd 1977* 2000 AD comics 1985 for first RPG. Dystopian facist future overpopulated partly post-apocalyptic earth with psychics, mutants, and zombies. RPGs have used a house system, a d20 version, Traveller vesion, and a WOIN version.



that "house system" was directly comparable to WFRP in practice.


----------



## Baron Opal II (Mar 17, 2022)

142. *Earthdawn* - (1993) FASA. The world of Barsaive, a just post-apocalytpic setting where the Horrors have only just left the world and survivors crawl out of the caves they were hiding in. Used the same rules engine as Shadowrun (mostly). Rumors abounded that Barsaive was Earth, just in the Seventh Age rather than the Sixth.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 17, 2022)

Hand of Evil said:


> *61.  Nyambe* - d20 African setting published by Atlas Games



Heh...that project was also the first time I've ever been published!

I'd like to add:

*142. The Seas of Vodari *by Tribality Games.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Mar 17, 2022)

Didn’t see the world of the Dresden Files, on a quick scan.


----------



## Crusadius (Mar 17, 2022)

*144 The Mortal Realms*, the Age of Sigmar setting for the miniature wargame, novels, and *Warhammer Age of Sigmar: Soulbound*, the roleplaying game.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Didn’t see the world of the Dresden Files, on a quick scan.



It keeps being mentioned but here is a full entry for the list. 

*145 Dresden Files 2000 Jim Butcher novels, RPG 2010 Evil Hat Productions. *A detective wizard series of novels with a Fate based RPG adaptation and a cross-over Fiasco adventure. Also there are graphic novels and there was a fantastic if not super faithful TV series. A secret magic modern setting, lots of high powered supernatural aspects from wizards and other spellcasters to multiple types of vampires, werewolves, fey, and others.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

*146 Soldiers and Spellfighters RPG Objects 2008.* An alt history fantasy WWI setting using Modern20.


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 17, 2022)

Taradoin. 

Technically gamebooks, but with a full RPG in the Back (would probably apply to some other gamebooks as well).


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 17, 2022)

As with above, several worlds of Fighting Fantasy (which was an RPG and the Advanced RPG).

Technically though, it was *Titan!* which had it's official sourcebook for the RPG.


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 17, 2022)

You also have the world of the Dragon Warriors, which was *Legend*


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 17, 2022)

Finally, the World of *Fabled Lands* (both a gamebook, and a softcover RPG later).  

I read through the thread and don't think I noticed these being listed.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> Taradoin.
> 
> Technically gamebooks, but with a full RPG in the Back (would probably apply to some other gamebooks as well).



Just reformatting for the list:

*147 Taradoin Sean-Robert Shaw 2001.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> As with above, several worlds of Fighting Fantasy (which was an RPG and the Advanced RPG).
> 
> Technically though, it was *Titan!* which had it's official sourcebook for the RPG.



*148 Titan! Puffin Books 1982.* Advanced Fighting Fantasy world.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> You also have the world of the Dragon Warriors, which was *Legend*



*149 Legend 1985.* Dragon Warriors world setting.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> Finally, the World of *Fabled Lands* (both a gamebook, and a softcover RPG later).
> 
> I read through the thread and don't think I noticed these being listed.



*150 Fabled Lands 1995. *


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

*151 Voyages of Discovery 2009. *A Modern20 fantasy setting based off of 19th century Napoleonic era with an island kingdom, hostile continental empire, frozen lands and islands of magical resource to be discovered.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

*152 World of Freedom (Mutants & Masterminds) Green Ronin 2002.* The default setting for Green Ronin's superhero game has supernatural heroes and villains and such with specific sourcebooks like Book of Magic to flesh out how much the world is a fantasy setting.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 17, 2022)

Voadam said:


> It keeps being mentioned but here is a full entry for the list.
> 
> *145 Dresden Files 2000 Jim Butcher novels, RPG 2010 Evil Hat Productions. *A detective wizard series of novels with a Fate based RPG adaptation and a cross-over Fiasco adventure. Also there are graphic novels and there was a fantastic if not super faithful TV series. A secret magic modern setting, lots of high powered supernatural aspects from wizards and other spellcasters to multiple types of vampires, werewolves, fey, and others.



Two fate based adaptations... the first is fairly standard, the second is either based upon or includes Fate Accelerated.


----------



## TheSword (Mar 18, 2022)

Did they ever do an RPG of Redwall? I loved those books as a kid!


----------



## J.Quondam (Mar 18, 2022)

TheSword said:


> Did they ever do an RPG of Redwall? I loved those books as a kid!



I don't think any have been based directly on Redwall, but several have been inspired by it. But a straight up Redwall RPG would be amazing! 
It would need some sort of "great feast" mechanic, though. Just think of "random delicious food" tables....


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 18, 2022)

TheSword said:


> Did they ever do an RPG of Redwall? I loved those books as a kid!



None using the name show up in the 10000+ RPGs on the RPGGeek.com database.

Wanderhome googles as a Redwall-inspired RPG. Diceless. Too lazy to check if it's here yet.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

*153 Rogue Mage Misfit Studios 2012.* A post-apocalyptic angels and demons and mages setting using Mutants and Masterminds. 100 years after angels and demons bring an apocalypse war to the modern world.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 18, 2022)

*154 Equestria*, the setting of the fourth generation My Little Pony series, "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic." It's the setting for both the _Tails of Equestria_ RPG, as well as the forthcoming _My Little Pony Role-Playing Game_.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

*155 DC Comics 1937, first RPG 1985.* Lots of fantasy in DC comics from Hellblazer, Zatanna, and Books of Magic mages to Amazonian Wonder Woman high powered mythic elements. Various RPGs using different systems.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

*156 Fate of Inglemia 2008.* A very high magic setting designed for high level characters. 3.5, Pathfinder, Mutants & Masterminds, Fate versions.


----------



## Rogerd1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Shaintar is high fantasy
Shadowed Earth
Amethyst
Enascentia


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

Rogerd1 said:


> Shaintar is high fantasy



*157 Shaintar 2005.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

Rogerd1 said:


> Shadowed Earth



*158 Shadowed Earth 2013.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

Rogerd1 said:


> Amethyst



*159 Amethyst 2008.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

Rogerd1 said:


> Enascentia



*160 Enascentia 2015.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2022)

*161 Godsend 2001.* Khepera Publishing's superhero setting. Atlantean sorcerer is one of the four superhero origin types and many mythical gods are superpowered aliens.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 21, 2022)

*162 Antaloor RPG Objects 2009.* Fantasy world setting of Two Worlds RPG, the precursor to Modern20 rules set.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 21, 2022)

*163 Slayers 1989 novel, 1995-1998 RPG.* Japanese novel series about a D&D story turned into anime, manga, and such and a published RPG for the Japanese RPG Magius system sometime in the 1995-1998 range and then in 2003 a d20 RPG.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 21, 2022)

*164 Farscape 1999 TV show, 2002 RPG.* Sci Fi TV series with powers and psychic abilities. AEG did a licensed d20 RPG.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2022)

*165 New World First Era 2016.* Fantasy Setting loosely based on the 18th Century and an old world fantasy human Europe colonizing a more fantasy North America.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2022)

*166 Empire City (Silver Age Sentinels) 2002.* A superhero RPG setting with plenty of character options and characters who get powers from magic items, magcial forces, or being magic users of one type or another.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2022)

*167 **The Darkest Age** 2013.* Alt history 1300's Europe where the Black Plague also results in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 23, 2022)

Voadam said:


> *164 Farscape 1999 TV show, 2002 RPG.* Sci Fi TV series with powers and psychic abilities. AEG did a licensed d20 RPG.



In that case:
*168 Star Wars*, on the face of it a sci-fi setting, but largely driven by mystic powers. RPGs by WEG and WotC.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2022)

*169 Tir na Nog (Slaine) 1983 comic, 2002 RPG.* Irish myth comics later developed into a series of RPG products.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2022)

*170 Eldlandria (Spellchrome) 2009.* Medieval fantasy setting after aliens land and bring high tech in anticipation of different enemy aliens invading.


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 23, 2022)

171 Yoon-Suin, aka the Purple Lands - a D&D setting / campaign builder set in a tropical subcontinent


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2022)

*172 Shadowforce Archer 2007.* A modern spy setting designed to be action movie spies but also includes secret psionics and a hidden mystic world. By Crafty Games for the Spycraft alt d20 system rule set.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2022)

*173 Traveller 1977.* Science Fiction RPG space empire setting with psionics elements bringing it into fantasy. RPG systems include Traveller of multiple editions, GURPS, and d20 versions.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2022)

*174 Imperial Age 2006.* RPG setting of 19th Century Victorian era with systems for magic, psionics, fey, fantasy races, and monster hunting. D20 Modern and True20.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2022)

*175 Roma Imperious 2004*. Roman empire based setting where the empire discovered and harnessed magic, the pre-vikings have Norse gods living among them, Chinese developed alchemy, and there is a high magic North Asian Kingdom. Irridium System and True 20 versions.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2022)

*179 Qalidar 2008. *Ruined city on a dead world that stretches out into other worlds' ruins. 2008 is the True20 RPG book of Qalidar, now there is a Qalidar RPG.


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 28, 2022)

Has Ghostwalk been mentioned yet?

Never mind, I see it's already listed as 92.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 29, 2022)

*180 Simarra (Blood Throne) 2006.* Dark Post-apocalyptic fantasy setting. True20 and Runequest.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2022)

*181 Colonial Gothic 2007.* Supernatural Horror secret history setting placed in the dawn of the Revolutionary War. A couple different revisions to the RPG rule system and there is a True20 version of the setting.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2022)

*182 Reign of Discordia 2008*. A Science Fiction space empire setting with powers of the mind. True 20 and Traveller RPG versions.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 10, 2022)

*183 RunePunk 2008. *Dark Steampunk Fantasy. Savage Worlds and True20.


----------



## aramis erak (Apr 11, 2022)

Dioltach said:


> In that case:
> *168 Star Wars*, on the face of it a sci-fi setting, but largely driven by mystic powers. RPGs by WEG and WotC.



And Fantasy FLight, and now, Edge.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2022)

*184 Tales of the Caliphate Nights 2006.* Golden Age of Islam setting with tribes of Jinn and fantastic locations thrown in as well for a 1001 Nights type of fantasy setting.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2022)

*185 Nevermore 2006.* Dreamscape Fantasy world where imaginings of mortals come to life. True20 and 4e versions.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2022)

*186 Vikings RPG 2008.* A d20 vikings rpg with the nine worlds cosmology, Scandinavia, and viking rune magic and monsters.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2022)

*187 The Great City 2008.* The backdrop to 0one Games' city maps series then a full 3.5 and then Pathfinder 1e setting and adventure paths. Focused on the city with a native ethnicity and an overseas foreign empire different ethnicity overlord population after military conquering and colonization.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 14, 2022)

*188 Second World 2005.* A modern world and a fantasy world get connected so there are crossovers and developments from there. originally 3.0 and d20 Modern.


----------



## jdrakeh (Apr 14, 2022)

*189* *Ald-Amura*. The setting of Sandy Pug Games' Monster Care Squad. Giant, magical, creatures lived in harmony with cities and villages of the world but have been corrupted by a mysterious magical plague and turned feral, attacking those same cities and villages. You are part of a Monster Care Squad, a crack team of healers tasked with setting out to find and cure those creatures of the plague that ails them.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*190 Terra, the Feudal Lords Setting 2005.* Alea Publishing's D&D world with a focus on manor holding knightly nobility but still including non-humans, monsters, and magic. 3.5, 4e, 5e.


----------



## Mezuka (Apr 15, 2022)

*191 **Blue Rose**.* Contains everything needed to create and tell stories of heroic envoys of the Sovereign’s Finest as they protect their homeland of Aldis from threats like the shadowy Kingdom of Kern and the fanatical Theocracy of Jarzon, as well as monsters and artifacts from the cruel reign of the Sorcerer Kings. Aided by the rhydan—their psychic animal allies—the champions of the Kingdom of the Blue Rose safeguard the light of the world against the power of Shadow. True20, Fantasy AGE.


----------



## Mezuka (Apr 15, 2022)

*192 **Titansgrave: The Ashes of Valkana**.* Science-Fantasy post-apocalyptic world. Fantasy AGE.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*193 Ave Molech 1997.* "Ave Molech is a high-powered campaign set in a postcataclysmic Medieval fantasy world with Steampunk inventions and characters with Wild West attitude."


----------



## Dr Magister (Apr 15, 2022)

*194 **Lemuria**. *Setting for Thongor of Lemuria (and the inspiration for the setting of Barbarians of Lemuria).


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*195 Aztecs Empire of the Dying Sun 2002.* Aztec Myth d20 setting from Avalanche Press with magic for priests, shamans, nagual sorcerers, and eagle and jaguar knights.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*196 Nile Empire 2002.* Ancient Egypt 18th Dynasty mythic world with avatar pharaohs. Avalanche Press 3.0 d20.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*197 Ragnarok! 2001.* Mythic Norse fantasy setting where you can play Norse Gods or heroes using 3.0 d20 rules. Includes a rune magic system to add to D&D. Avalanche Press.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*198 Twilight of Atlantis 2001.* Fantasy ancient world where Atlantis has not yet sunk and uses orichalcum magic, created cat-people warriors to take advantage of Egyptian religious sensibilities when fighting a war, and divinely descended atlanteans are stronger than normal humans. Avalanced Press 3.0 d20.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*199 Jade & Steel 2001.* Mythic China world setting in a Three Kingdoms period. Alchemy, Dim Mak death touch, Feng Shui geomany. Avalanche Press 3.0 d20.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*200 I, Mordred 2002*. Mythic Ancient England with Camelot, knights, and Morgan le Fay. Avalanche PRess 3.0 d20.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

*201 Solaris (Broken the Memory of Solaris) 2007*. A fantasy world destroyed 40 years before, the survivors now either floating on fragments in space or on a lost moon. TheLe Games, 3.5.


----------



## John Dallman (Apr 15, 2022)

*202 Serpentfall 2008*. A version of Earth where Ragnarok broke out at the end of WWII, doing vast damage to civilization, but bringing back magic, technomagic, and all manner of weird stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2022)

*203 Arkastapha (Deathstalkers) 1999.* Dark Horror Fantasy setting. Their own Deathstalkers RPG system and then an OGL one.


----------



## jdrakeh (Apr 16, 2022)

Voadam said:


> *203 Arkastapha (Darkstalkers) 1999.* Dark Horror Fantasy setting. Their own Darkstalkers RPG system and then an OGL one.




Deathstalkers, not Darkstalkers.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2022)

*204 Eldoria 2005. *Fantasy world originally developed for Australian gaming conventions then published for 3.5 and Pathfinder 1e.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2022)

jdrakeh said:


> Deathstalkers, not Darkstalkers.



You are absolutely correct.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2022)

*205 Dead Stars 2003.* Science Fiction setting with psionic powers. OGL from DaemonEye Games.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2022)

*206 Silur Unas (Dreadmire) 2005*. Background world for the Fantasy Swamp setting. Spellbinder Games OGL setting.


----------



## Baron Opal II (Apr 17, 2022)

I have to say, this is about a hundred more than I expected.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2022)

*207 Elizabethulhu 2001.* Alternate history dark fantasy world setting focused on Elizabethan and Jacobean England. OGL 3.0.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2022)

*208 Elemental Lands 2002.* Fantasy OGL world setting from Dunham Studios with an elemental magic focus.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2022)

Baron Opal II said:


> I have to say, this is about a hundred more than I expected.



I am expecting well over 100 more.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 19, 2022)

*209 Eyru 2000.* A Fantasy RPG setting inspired by Irish and Celtic Myth. OGL 3.0.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 19, 2022)

*210 Echoes of Heaven 2006.* Fantasy setting world backdrop to an adventure path focusing on heaven and hell themes. OGL 3.5, HARP, Rolemaster, 5e.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2022)

*211 Cretasus (Broncosaurus Rex) 2006.* Sci-fi ish galactic planet with civil war Union and Confederate human colony factions, dino-ranchers, and intelligent dinosaurs with psionics.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2022)

*212 Aereth (Known Realms) 2006.* Goodman Games fantasy setting for the Dungeon Crawl Classics line of modules 3.5, 4e, 5e, DCC. Neat history of current age of man after super power dwarves and elves fell to humanoids, and in the past there being now lost Naga and Sphinx empires.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2022)

*213 Morningstar 2005.* High fantasy golden age setting with a living Prophecy that could be a warning or a dark force to bring it all down. WotC setting search semifinalist.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2022)

*214 Valherjar 2004.* Modern Fantasy Setting with a hidden magical apocalyptic conflict between the Norse Aesir gods and Jotnar giants. The gods empower elite warrior spirits of the dead with rune magic stones that allows them to enter the world and channel the gods' power.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 24, 2022)

*215 Hael 2005.* Fantasy World with a civilization of Orc descendants, an empire of Gnoll descendants, and Humans and Halflings in the badlands between them. Then throw in recently arrived warring factions of aliens with sci-fi tech. Originally d20 but now Savage Worlds.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2022)

*216 Kandris Seal 2003. *Modern fantasy setting with magic coming back in the 1800s and Chaos demons as a big setting Element. Hero system and d20 Modern.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2022)

*217 Azieran 2002. *Fantasy background world for Heathen Oracles' d20 modules.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2022)

*218 Maela 2003.* Legacy of Maela's fantasy setting for their adventures and setting sourcebooks. 3.5 and Pathfinder 1e.


----------



## beta-ray (Apr 27, 2022)

If it counts…
219 *Realms of Pugmire* (2016) kind of post-human world of "uplifted" animals. There is magic though. Expanded lands of Mau and others. Modified D&D 5th.


----------



## beta-ray (Apr 27, 2022)

More animals (220?) *Humblewood* (2019). Anthropomorphic animals in a woodlands setting. D&D 5th edition.


----------



## beta-ray (Apr 27, 2022)

221. The Woodlands from *Root The Roleplaying Game* (2019). Anthropomorphic animal factions clash in a woodlands setting. Based on a board game. Powered By the Apocalypse system.


----------



## beta-ray (Apr 27, 2022)

222. The Four Nations from *Avatar Legends: The Roleplaying Game* (2022). Based on the animation, where telekenetics can manipulate different elements. Uses Powered By the Apocalypse engine.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2022)

*223 NeoExodus 2007. *Fantasy World with a lot of psionics, an empire either falling apart or into authoritarianism with a lot of secret societies and organizations, a history of overthrown previous superpower evil First Ones who might not be gone. By LPJ originally for 3.5 then Pathfinder 1e.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2022)

224 Ptalmanar (Twin Crowns) 2001. Living Imagination's fantasy 3.0 world focusing on analogue kingdoms, a pantheon of dualistic deities, a major empire that split into two rivals with some splinter kingdoms, an age of sails and exploration theme, and a magical ritual system using a magical resource that drives some politics to control the magical fuel.


----------



## Bluenose (Apr 30, 2022)

*225 The Forbidden Lands, *published by Free League/Fria Ligan.

Slightly surprised it hadn't been mentioned already.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but whatever crazy world FATAL is set in.

:snicker:


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2022)

the Jester said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but whatever crazy world FATAL is set in.
> 
> :snicker:



Did that have an actual world setting and not just circumference mechanics?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2022)

*226 Monte Cook's World of Darkness 2007.* An alternate White Wolf World of Darkness modern  post-apocalypse fantasy setting. Cosmic horrors induce an apocalypse and there are supernatural vampires, werewolves, and mages with a different cosmology from standard World of Darkness. d20 system with a lot of tropes of White Wolf's WoD.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 30, 2022)

Voadam said:


> Did that have an actual world setting and not just circumference mechanics?



I honestly am not sure if there's any support for it, but I think it did.


----------



## RuinousPowers (Apr 30, 2022)

Land of the Young, from Sláine (d20 and RuneQuest versions).


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2022)

Voadam said:


> *169 Tir na Nog (Slaine) 1983 comic, 2002 RPG.* Irish myth comics later developed into a series of RPG products.






Chris Currie said:


> Land of the Young, from Sláine (d20 and RuneQuest versions).


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2022)

*227 Umbrara (Castlemourn) 2006.* Fantasy World where nobody knows the past more than 360 years before, just that a big apocalypse happened that might have involved memory erasing magic.


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2022)

*228 Mythe 2004.* A d20 fantasy world where a massive natural disaster 10 years ago forced two nations uneasily together after killing off the bulk of the population and leaving a massive area uninhabitable but with lost ruins galore to explore. So conflict among the two people and lots of D&D dungeon type areas to explore. Originally a free PDF, later expanded to a bigger commercial setting.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2022)

*229 Diomin 2001.* A d20 fantasy world where nations are just on the brink of a possible world war.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2022)

*230 XCrawl 2002. *Reality TV dungeon crawling competitions. Emperor Reagan. D&D alt fantasy Modern. 3.0 d20, 3.5, Pathfinder 1e, Dungeon Crawl Classics.


----------



## RuinousPowers (May 5, 2022)

Post-Reversion Earth (Dark Legacies d20)


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2022)

Chris Currie said:


> Post-Reversion Earth (Dark Legacies d20)



I had forgotten about Dark Legacies.  

*231 Post Reversion Earth (Dark Legacies) 2004.* A grim and gritty fantasy post multiple apocalypses earth with a big demons and fantasy 40K type theme. D20 by Red Spire Press. I wish it was available as a PDF as it looks interesting and well done. It had a players guide and campaign setting that were well regarded in reviews.


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2022)

*232 Prometheus Rising 2002*. A sci-fi setting with psionics. The background setting for Blood and Space, it started as a standalone d20 system setting sourcebook then Blood and Space picked up d20 Modern and ran with it.


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2022)

*233 Mortal Realms (Radiance) 2012.* A d20 variant RPG system with a default fantasy multiverse with its own cosmology where the mortal realms were split into a mundane world with advanced tech and a magic world with spellcasters with few portals between the two worlds. Cosmologically there is a Creator, Chaos/Nature, and the Void that spawned good and evil gods and split the worlds.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2022)

*234 Outcastia 2005 (?).* A d20 fantasy setting by Nitehawk Interactive, the current setting says it is the 5th edition of the setting, I have a 2005 PDF that references the setting although I am not sure when it originally began.


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2022)

*235 The New Argonauts 2004.* Lower magic than standard D&D mythic Greece. d20 system.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2022)

*236 Argyle 2006*. A points of light setting where a magical plague was the downfall of a high magic empire and the remnants of the isolated remaining populations try to rebuild in a world with high magic ruins full of possibly useful and dangerous stuff and magical monsters run wild. 3.5 d20.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2022)

*237 Evernor 2002.* Silverthorne Games' fantasy world. Background world for their books like the races of Evernor series. D20 system.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2022)

*238 Ados Land of Strife 2003.* 3.5 D&D from Tangent Games. A bit of a focus on competition between followers of different deities including some divinely patroned new animal people races.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2022)

*239 Gothos 2001*. The Hunt Rise of Evil 3e setting used in a bunch of sourcebooks and modules. A bit of a dark gothic late Middle Ages D&D world with a connection to dreams and nightmares of sleepers on Earth. Originally by Mystic Eye Games and picked up by Samurai Sheepdog.


----------



## Inukai (Oct 6, 2022)

*240  World of Two Moons/ Elfquest* (1978). Chaosium did the RPG in 1984 and had a couple of modules.


----------



## Inukai (Oct 6, 2022)

Has anyone said Theah yet? From the Seven Seas RPG?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2022)

Inukai said:


> Has anyone said Theah yet? From the Seven Seas RPG?



#65 listed on the first page.


----------



## Inukai (Oct 6, 2022)

Inukai said:


> *240  World of Two Moons/ Elfquest* (1978). Chaosium did the RPG in 1984 and had a couple of modules.



Bugger. It's already on the list. Never mind


----------



## Inukai (Oct 6, 2022)

I'll throw Melnibone out there. With however many different Elric RPGs there are

Nope again. Already on the list. Looks like I'm way late for this party.......


----------



## RivetGeekWil (Oct 6, 2022)

Vimary, the setting for Tribe 8. Yes, it's "post apocalyptic" but it's pretty much low/dark fantasy. The apocalypse and the remnants are a backdrop.

Xadia, from Tales of Xadia and the Dragon Prince.

Earth, from Avatar Legends (it's not our Earth).

Duskvol, from Blades in the Dark.

The unnamed setting from Band of Blades.

The Spire (and Heart)

Brinkwood, from Brinkwood: Blood of Tyrants

Creation, from Exalted.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> Vimary, the setting for Tribe 8. Yes, it's "post apocalyptic" but it's pretty much low/dark fantasy. The apocalypse and the remnants are a backdrop.



*240 Vimary 1998.* Post Apocalyptic fantasy from Dream Pod 9 for their Tribe 8 game, uses their Silhouette System and later a d20 version. I think Vimary is somewhere in Canada. Spiritual stuff with horrors from the spiritual Z'bri and patrons from the Fatimas.


----------



## RivetGeekWil (Oct 20, 2022)

Voadam said:


> *241 Vimary 1998.* Post Apocalyptic fantasy from Dream Pod 9 for their Tribe 8 game, uses their Silhouette System and later a d20 version. I think Vimary is somewhere in Canada. Spiritual stuff with horrors from the spiritual Z'bri and patrons from the Fatimas.



Vimary is Montreal. There wasn't a d20 "version" so much as conversion notes in the second edition. We are currently working on a Forged in the Dark version. The playtest is available on DTRPG through DP9's page.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

*241 Xadia 2018.* Cortex based RPG set in the world of the Netflix animated fantasy series.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> Earth, from Avatar Legends (it's not our Earth).






beta-ray said:


> 222. The Four Nations from *Avatar Legends: The Roleplaying Game* (2022). Based on the animation, where telekenetics can manipulate different elements. Uses Powered By the Apocalypse engine.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> Duskvol, from Blades in the Dark.





Tun Kai Poh said:


> *74* The bleak, ghost-infested, nearly sunless world of the *Empire of the Shattered Isles*, the setting of *Ghost Lines* (2013, One Seven Design) and *Blades in the Dark* (2017, Evil Hat Productions). It supposedly evolved from the consequences of a previous campaign world blowing up in John Harper's World of Dungeons home game.
> 
> Several Easter eggs in John Harper's Wild Blue Yonder trilogy of games (Lady Blackbird, Magister Lor and Lord Scurlock) would imply that they also exist in the same world as the Shattered Isles, but at a different point in its timeline...


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> The unnamed setting from Band of Blades.



*242 Band of Blades 2018.* Dark Fantasy world for doing a legion's military retreat after losing to an undead overlord. Uses Forged in the Dark as the rules set base.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> The Spire (and Heart)






Crusadius said:


> *96 The Land of Destera* - the setting for the game _Spire: The City Must Fall_ and its companion game _Heart The City Beneath_. Both games are set within or under the city called Spire so most setting information describes these two places, but there are a few details about the surrounding lands.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> Brinkwood, from Brinkwood: Blood of Tyrants



*243 Brinkwood 2021.* Describes its setting as a Castylpunk world ruled by vampires. Forged in the Darkness rules set.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> Creation, from Exalted.





Jer said:


> *53. Creation. (Exalted RPG) White Wolf/Onyx Path (2001)*
> 
> High fantasy world of demigods for the Exalted RPG.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

*244 Aihrde/Erde 2000.* Troll Lord Games' After Winter's Dark fantasy setting. Originally statless, then d20, Castles & Crusades, and 5e. I often get tripped up on where the h in Aihrde goes.


----------



## RivetGeekWil (Oct 20, 2022)

Voadam said:


> *243 Brinkwood 2021.* Describes its setting as a Crystalpunk world ruled by vampires. Forged in the Darkness rules set.



_Castylpunk_


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

RivetGeekWil said:


> _Castylpunk_



I stand corrected.


----------



## Bohandas (Oct 21, 2022)

There's an RPG called _Subgrubs and Snazzards_ that's set in Alternia, the world of the psionic trolls from _Homestuck_, but I don't know whether it's an official product or not


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2022)

Bohandas said:


> There's an RPG called _Subgrubs and Snazzards_ that's set in Alternia, the world of the psionic trolls from _Homestuck_, but I don't know whether it's an official product or not



It looks like it is an unofficial fan creation.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2022)

*245 Durril 2008. *The Tome of the Lost Realms Campaign setting by Red Dragon Tavern Games for the 3.5 d20 system. It redid races and classes, for example bumping up all races with two +2 stat bonuses no negative stats and no LA for drow or planetouched for the new base balance and redoing 3.5 classes with d20 modern like talent trees. Fairly core D&D high fantasy setting with ancient eras of dragons and elves and dwarven rule that eventually fell with humans on top now and a small number of big themed kingdoms on the main continent.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2022)

*246 Kortalis 2002.* Background world for Khan Press's Kingdom of Tremon d20 kingdom setting book where the gods take a step back, the land has magical effects, and wizards rule the most prominent kingdom.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2022)

*247 Umbragia 2000.* An early d20 fantasy setting notable for using a wide array of non human races instead of the PH Tolkien-based non humans (no elves or dwarves or gnomes, etc.).


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2022)

*247 Vikings Midgard 2005*. Viking myth D&D, so the nine worlds, viking age Earth/Midgard, a lot of D&Disms such as magic and monsters with some adaptations and exclusions and new options for a viking flavor. Originally Brazilian.


----------



## Teo Twawki (Oct 22, 2022)

Self-deleted for suggesting an SF setting.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2022)

*248 Jorth 2015.* A small pay what you want line of OGL products, Jorth is a world where the PC and monster races recovered after a series of world altering plagues and now goblins outnumber humans. Dwarves thrived and grew in numbers to found many kingdoms after the plagues, but have recently fallen in numbers due to wars with goblins and competing with humans and orcs for resources.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2022)

*249 World of Prime 2009.* Fantasy world RPG setting based on novel series by M C Planck.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2022)

*250 Broken Earth 2014*. Post-Apocalyptic setting with psionics, mutations, and some alchemy. Both a Pathfinder version and Savage Worlds. The Setting mostly focuses on the Midwest U.S.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Nov 2, 2022)

* Adon *- The world of Reaper Miniatures' *Warlord* skirmish game, and the setting of their new *Dungeon Dwellers* RPG...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2022)

Mad_Jack said:


> * Adon *- The world of Reaper Miniatures' *Warlord* skirmish game, and the setting of their new *Dungeon Dwellers* RPG...



*251 Adon 1998.*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2022)

*252 Kingdoms of Legend 2010*. 1451 CE world geographically and technologically, but adding in standard fantasy elements and changing religion more than a bit. Pathfinder 1e.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2022)

*253 Mor Aldenn 2009.* Mostly focused on the City of Mages, the Mor Aldenn line has a background world with lightly sketched surrounding areas and its own gods. Pathfinder 1e.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2022)

*254 Parsantium Known World 2014. * Parsantium is a fantasy Byzantium type of major cross-roads city connecting multiple continents and empires so it is rich in multi-ethnic interactions and trade. It specifically says it is designed to be slotted into any campaign setting, but its known world sketches out a bunch of surrounding empires on multiple continents including areas for fantasy Vikings, Arabs, Indians, and East Asians. Originally mostly statless with some Pathfinder 1e mechanics, but also now has stuff for 13th Age and 5e.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Nov 9, 2022)

@Voadam, keep up the excellent work. Loving all the weird and wonderful worlds being listed here.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 11, 2022)

*255 Fungal Kingdoms 2016.* Part of the 8-bit adventures line, Fungal Kingdoms is a generic fantasy adaptation of Mario video games where the Turtle Legions have invaded the Fungal Kingdoms, there are game stats for genericized iconic monsters and magic items from the video games, and a small adventure path where the princess has wished the party to her world to save her and the kingdom. Pathfinder, 5e, TinyD6.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2022)

*256 Highland Kingdom 2017. *Part of the 8-bit adventures line, Highland Kingdoms is the setting for a generic fantasy RPG take on the Adventures of Link. Again a very lightly sketched fantasy world with a small adventure path with a princess quest giver and suggestions on rifts to connect prophecies hero(es) of legend to come to the kingdom's rescue. Pathfinder 1e.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2022)

*257 World of the Cloud Kingdom 2018.* 8-Bit Adventures line this one has magical gear for a Greco-Roman world setting. It does not detail out the world of the Cloud Kingdom but that is the background for the Pathfinder 1e supplement. I am not familiar with the 8-bit Greco-Roman mythology video game this is a fantasy RPG takeoff of.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2022)

*258 World of the Vampire Kingdom 2017.* 8-Bit Adventures line, this one has gear for a generic fantasy RPG take off of the Castlevania video games. The world is not detailed but is the backdrop for the Pathfinder 1e supplement.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2022)

*259 Abaddon/Obsidian Twilight 2010*. A post apocalyptic fantasy horror world where a meteor strike led to eternal twilight and the dominance of a vampiric lich emperor. Pathfinder 1e by LPJ design.


----------

